# Irrational Exuberance will Bring Houses Down



## Jazz (18 Apr 2005)

The man who brought you the dotcom crash is at it again - and this time he thinks the housing market will be the pin that bursts the world economic bubble...

http://politics.guardian.co.uk/economics/comment/0,11268,1461424,00.html#article_continue


----------



## tonka (18 Apr 2005)

Ah Lawdy jazz, you bearer of serial bad news ya. 

Are you a property owner or a potential bottom feeder ? Please tell us. Please please !!!


----------



## Unregistered (23 Apr 2005)

The marginal buyer, and irrational exuberance; http://www.lewrockwell.com/north/north366.html


----------



## ClubMan (23 Apr 2005)

Jazz said:
			
		

> The man who brought you the dotcom crash is at it again - and this time he thinks the housing market will be the pin that bursts the world economic bubble...
> 
> http://politics.guardian.co.uk/economics/comment/0,11268,1461424,00.html#article_continue



Actually the article doesn't back up the claim that he predicts the world economic bubble bursting at all. His opinions are restricted to the property markets in certain regions worldwide. And even if he is supposed to have predicted the dot com crash there is simply no way that he has any more ability to predict the markets than anybody else. And past performance is no guide to future returns. This is not to say that I disagree with the idea of there being a certain element of irrationality involved in the current seeming trend of "equities bad, property good" and that people should always carefully assess any investment option for viability and suitability to their personal circumstances but I would take such predictions with a pinch of salt.


----------

